# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ագռավը / The Raven

## Jarre

*
Ագռավը / The Raven*
 






_ԱՄՆ, 2012 թ ._
*Ռեժիսոր*՝ James McTeigue
*Դերերում*՝ John Cusack, Alice Eve, Brendan Gleeson, Luke Evans
*Ժանրը*՝ թրիլլեր, դետեկտիվ


*Էդգար Ալան Պոի կյանքի վերջին առեղվածներով լի օրերը.... 
Մերիլենդ։ Տասնիներորդ դար։ Բալտիմորում իրար հետևից սկսում են տեղի ունենալ դաժան և սահմռկեցուցիչ (զզվում եմ էս բառից) սպանություններ։ Առաջին սպանությունը համարյա թե նույնությամբ կրկնում է Պոի «The Murders in the Rue Morgue» պատմվածքում նկարագրված սպանությունը։ Հաջորդը «The Pit and the Pendulum», մյուսը «The Masque of the Red Death»-ի իրականությունն է, որի ժամանակ Պոի ստեղծագործություններից ոգեշնչված դեռևս անհայտ «էնտուզիաստը» դիմակահանդեսի ժամանակ առևանգում է Պոի սիրած աղջկան։ Էդգարը ակտիվորեն մասնակցում է մոլագարի հայտնաբերման աշխատանքներին.... Խաղի կանոնները թելադրող գրքասեր մանյակը հետաքրքիր կերպով է ավարտում իր «խաղը»։ Իսկ թե ինչու է ֆիլմը կոչվում «Ագռավը» Պոի սիրահարները կհասկանան ֆիլմի վերջում։*

----------

CactuSoul (28.09.2012), Freeman (22.09.2012), Malxas (22.09.2012), Moonwalker (22.09.2012), Quyr Qery (22.09.2012), Sambitbaba (23.09.2012), VisTolog (01.03.2013), Աթեիստ (22.09.2012), Հայկօ (22.09.2012), Հարդ (22.09.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Վատը չէր, բայց առանձնապես չտպավորեց:

----------

